# hi im new and found out that we have fertility problems yesterday *



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there

dont really know what to write. im new here, gonna take a look around in a mo to see what is about but thot i would say a quick hi and hello.

DH found out yesterday that he has low and abnormal sperm count, we went to see my gynocologist as i have been having stomach problems for years and doc thot it mite be that. anyway, all in all doc said i was ok, but DH is not.  

he wants to repeat the sperm test 6 weeks and if it is still low etc then go for ivf. to which i was a bit shocked about as thot that was the last stage of things. anyway, DH has been on tablets for a medical problem which he has and he is concerned that these tablets could be the cause, but doc says it wont be.

anyway, as you can imagine DH is very low at the moment as the whole 'manly' thing is on his mind. and to be honest, i cant talk to him about how im feeling as i dont want to make him feel any worse. but to be honest, im not angry just upset that i could have been pregnant months ago, and i feel really bad for thinking like this, but i cant help it. 

anyway, feel like we are in limbo at the moemtn and dont know what the next step is. 

thanks for listening. speak soon i hope.


----------



## willow29 (Apr 10, 2007)

I feel for you Kitten77 I really do.  We are in a similar position as you although we found out about DH low sperm count in Feb.  Unfortunately we seem to be making no progress, we went to see our consultant in the hope of joining the icsi NHS waiting list but at the moment he wont let us as he wants DH to go for genetic screening to avoid the risk of birth defects.  We feel so lost and hopeless.  I can only tell you that although you are left reeling with shock and sorrow at the time you do adjust.  There are supplements that you can put your husband on to improve sperm count my DH went on them and in 3 mths improved from 0% motility to 5%, although it is small improvement it meant a lot to us.  I cant remember the names of vits but i can check and post later or someone else on here might have ideas.  
Best of luck with things and i hope you both can come to terms with this.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Kitten77,

I know exactly what you are going through.  When my DP found out he could not have children at all, which was 9 years ago,as he had no sperm at all he was distraught, like you said it was the whole 'man' thing as well.  In time we learn't to deal with the situation and learned about all the possible ways ahead for us to become parents, we got stronger as a couple. We now have a beautiful daughter as proof.  Good luck for the future.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks guys, feels like your the only one in this situation, so knowing there are others out there makes me feel a bit better that ive got someone to talk to. 

the doc kept saying there is no reason why we shouldnt become parents, but at this raw time seems so far away.

can i ask, what are the 'bubbles' thing? 

edited: just found what the bubbles thing is! on the sticky post at the top. - and thats soooo nice i have 17 already. thanks everyone. what a lovely feeling.


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hello and welcome

just wanted to say selenium plus zinc is supposed to be excellent for sperm count my DH has no problem with his but clinic said give them him anyway, when we went for IVF his count had doubled but not that it needed it!!!! sorry xxx

it may be worth a shot using them if it helps you both

good luck and all the very best

yes bubbles are nice arent they xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello kitten77, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

So sorry to hear of the troubles you have been having conceiving. it must have come as a bit of a blow to both you and your husband to discover you had issues there. I can totally understand why he might be feeling the way he is but having abnormal sperm does not in any way make him any less of a man. I am sure you are doing your best to reassure him that.
There is a lot that can be done to help improve sperm, although worth remembering that it takes 3 months to make sperm from the start so any healthy living / suppliments might take that long to show up in the results.

The bubbles are a bit of a fun thing we have here that helps us have a bit of fun and lighten things up for us sometimes. You can blow people bubbles as a thank you or just because you want to. Many people here are quite superstitious about keeping thier bubbles ending on a 7 as this is considered very lucky.

I have left you a few links you might want to check out to start you off around the boards:

Male factors -CLICK HERE

IVF General CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES - CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board - CLICK HERE

Meanings - CLICK HERE

You might also want to check out the locations boards and "meet" people in your local area.

We also have a Newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck on your journey. Do keep us informed on how you are getting along.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *kitten* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun i just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you will need
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## willow29 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi again Kitten77, Was in town today and selenium with zinc are on offer in Holland & Barrett if you're interested in going down that route, i think you save £4.00 til 7th Aug.  Hope this helps.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks everyone for their kind replies. its nice to know im not all alone!

willow29 - thanks, will have to go down and have a look - he has zinc already, so will go and get these as well.

big hugs.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello!

Have just read your posting and my situation is similar!! Me and DH have been ttc for 2 years now and we have both been through the usual tests-laparoscopy for me was OK but DH has been found to have poor motility.  DH is Epileptic and takes soidum Valproate daily.  When we saw the consultant he didn't think that the medication would cause sperm problems but I've since been on a website which says that there may be a link between taking Sodium Valproate and poor sperm quality!!

This obviously upset DH and he blames himself for our fertility problems.  I've tried so many times to reassure him but nothing helps!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi tinkerbell

yer thats what our doc is saying, that there is nothing to suggest that DH meds are causing anything. but with the amount of medication that he is putting in his body that it must cause soemthing. 

so whats your next stage of treatment if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya!

well i've just had three cycles of Clomid with BFN's and we saw the consultant Monday who has prescribed us a further 3 cycles and told us to keep trying.  Am going back just before christmas and if still no pregnancy then he thinks we should go for IVF.  DH has to do another SA next month and this time the consultant will see if his swimmers are good enough for IUI (which I would like to try before IVF) so am just goung to wait and see.  In the meantime I feel like this is the 'last chance saloon' to get pregnant before it becomes more invasive.  Hope this has helped slightly

Problem with DH is that there is no way he could come off Epilim or even reduce the dose, which DH has suggested.  If he has a seizure it affects both of our lives as he can't drive for a year, he wouldn't be able to do his job properly or even get to work easily.  Also it's too much risk to his health.

Tinkerbelle78 xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi thats the same as us. DH wants to come off his meds but he cant (his body are rejecting his own kidneys!) so its not like he can stop no matter how much he wants to.  ive got an appointment to see my doc next week to see what my results from the 21 day bloods are. and to see where we go from here.  DH has to have another SA in a few weeks to see if there is any change. 

the doc said that we would need IVF straight away, and had no mention of anything else. but going back to see my own gp to see what he says. (this was a private doc who told us about the IVF, which we cant go back to as my work medical insurance wont pay for it! - doh)


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

May be worth seeing if your G.P will refer you to Local NHS fertility specialist-so far we have had all tests and Clomid on NHS and if we need IVF I think we get one cycle free. Depends on how understanding your G.P is, tell them that you've already been told you need IVF and this might hurry the process along a bit as you've already had tests.

Good Luck!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

yer my GP is the best! been really helpful so have no problem to go back and see him to explain situation. i couldnt ask for a better doctor. 

i think im on my 2ww now. i have quite long and irregluar cycles, so i think its about now. so i have my fingers crossed that that one and only  has got through, only takes one as people say!!! 

good luck with you to!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Me too!!! Am currently using ovulation sticks-have also plucked up the courage to start a diary on the site too!!! my cycles can be anything from 31-60 days so I could still be testing next month lol


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

i havent started using ovulation sticks, but i think i may do next month if not lucky this month (well gotta think positive aint ya!) - anything to help.

just found otu that i thot i was ovulating today, but from my BBT chart looks like i have missed it! doh! its all so confusing!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

I use the clear blue OTK and they are really good-i'm not organised enough to take my temperature and chart it daily although I am a nurse!!!lol  they are quite good if you have a regular cycle otherwise you end up like me and testing for weeks!!! I think it does say on the box that if your cycle is over 40 days they aren't suitable but it's worth a go!!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thats the thing i think i will need a couple of packets as cycles are irregular, but shouldnt complain (26-37 days) so would have to test the whole month!! 

heard lots of good reviews abotu them. are they the digital ones? the ones with the smiley face? 

and totally understand where your coming from with the charting, it confuses me highly!

anything is worth a go


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello again!!

Just got back from work after nightmare shift!!! 

Am using the digital ones at the mo but to be honest it's a bit more of a faff than the normal clear blue ones so Think I will go back to them once I've finished this pack!!

I would recommend Clearblue-I did use a different brand (can't remember which one) but you couldn't test first thing in the morning like I prefer to and then you couldn't use them if you had diluted wee!!!God they were a pain lol 

Anyway, speak soon!! x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

im sorry you have had bad news but some times i wish that we needed ivf due to male issues rather than mine, at least you are healthy so you have the best chance and the ivf will just help get the sperm in there.

good luck on your journey xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi tinkerbell, sorry to hear about your tuff shift, what do you do?

think i will try the sticks next month now, mite as well give them a go.

KeepingHope - im really sorry to hear of your situation, and i really shouldnt complain, but havent gone through all the tests for me yet, so keeping my fingers crossed that alls ok.  really hope that everything goes well for you.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening kitten!!

Sorry haven't replied sooner-have been working again today-am a nurse for my sins!!LOL 

Am a bit excited cos I managed to get a clearblue fertiliuty monitor today for quite a good price (well better than £100 in Boots!!) and am going to have it delivered this week!

Tested again this morning-still nothing so have stopped writing my diary til I actually get something to report!! DH has been golden today and actually tidied the house and made me tea-wonders will never cease!!

Hope all is well with you!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there tinkerbell

a nurse! well good on you, you lot do a fantastic job!! hope its been a bit better.

wow, thats great, dont really know what the fertility monitors do, thinki will just try the sticks first. been on another thread abt bbt charting and i dont think thats for me, i dont sleep well so its prob not doing my temp right. 

oh bless they do do things sometimes that surprise you dont they. 

off on holiday tomorrow for a few days so wont be able to reply until i come back. i cant wait, but they say its gonna pee it down, so 3 days in bournemouth in the rain! harrah, but cant wait!

spk soon hun x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hope you have a fab time on holiday!!!!Bournemouth is lovely!! Enjoy

xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey kitten77!

did you have a good time in Bournemouth?

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Kitten77!!

Welcome to FF. Like you, me n DH were diagnosed with male factor issues back in december last year. What a lousy xmas that was!! Especially as my two sister's had wee babies then too so they were the focus of xmas day. We had been ttc for over 2yrs at this point.

While we were waiting to have further tests, my DH took himself off and got himself some Wellman Vits from Boots. They contain selenium and zinc. They seemed to have an effect as his next sperm analysis had improved enough for us to not need ICSI and to be looking at IUI or IVF. 

As luck would have it, I concieved naturally after having a HSG which showed I had a blocked tube. Im now 23wks pg and loving every minute of it!! (Despite the acid reflux!!   ) 

So, it just goes to show that miracles do happen and it only takes 1  and one eggy to meet. 

Keep faithful and try all you can. U will get there in the end.

Kisses,

Mandy xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello kitten1!

have just read your message which has given me some hope!! I've had HSG and Laparoscopy and thats come back OK, DH has good count but low motility!

We are currently waiting to start cycle number 3 of Clomid and may need IVF following this! anyway, have now got some hope that it could happen without IVF!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## donnah (Aug 13, 2007)

Hiya..I'm also new to this site.It was only 2 weeks ago we also found out that we have fertility problems.Its also a male factor with us,all my results came back fine and then we was both in complete shock when the doctor sat there and said he has low motility,and a low sperm count.
At first he didn't take it too well either,its like you say a 'manly' thing.And i didn't know what to say to him either.If i did say something,then i was making things worse. 
I began to feel a bit angry inside,we have been together for 11 years (since i was 16) and i kept thinking if we had tried when we were younger liked i wanted to then maybe we would be parents by now.Just to let you know,your not on your own hun.Our doctor said that we are not too worry,thesedays these fertility specialist can do so much with only a low sperm count ...even with men who do not have any at all.So we just patiently waiting for this letter to arrive and then take it from there..If you did ever want a chat, my email is [email protected]
Take care 
Hugs Donna


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's easy to think all kind of things when you hear news that you weren't expecting.  DH gets a bit down about it but I just try to reassure him-he's taking vitamins like Selenium and Zinc which are meant to help sperm.However, our consultant wasn't too sure but said we should give it a go.

When we went to see the consultant a few weeks ago, he did say that it is still possible for us to concieve naturally and has given us 3 more mths of Clomid.  Not sure if we are just clutching at straws though!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

You'll be surprised what can happen when u least expect it!!   

As far as Im concerned, the vitamins can only help, especially as we had gone from possibly needing ICSI to being able to concieve naturally. Maybe it was a fluke but they can only help ure DH/DP get into better physical health to produce those healthy  . Remember tho, it takes 3mths to produce a sperm, so any changes he makes now will come into effect in 3mths. What he was doing 3mths ago will be showing up now in his .   

With regards to how ure DH/DP's have taken the news, mine came back from the doctors and announced to me that it was all his fault I wasn't a mum and then promptly burst into tears. Like you, I kept thinking awfully trite things to say to make him feel better but managed to keep a rein on my gob for once in my life!!     

Im glad my story has been able to give you some hope. If you haven't got hope, this journey will just seem all that bit harder.

Take care xxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi kitten1

thanks for your replies. DH is trying to take and do everything he can to help (the not drinking bit he is failing on tho!!), but we are concerned as doc has told us to have a SA done 6 weeks after his last one, which is next week, and then go and see the consultant after that to see what we have to do.

im just worried as 6 weeks isnt anything like 3 months. and im in limbo as do we try doing stuff different for 3 months to see or as the doc suggests go for the IVF. i wuold really love nature to take his course but im getting more and more depressed by the day, which cant be a good thing. i cant think of nothing else. and 3 more months of not doing anything will tip me over the edge i think.

Tinkerbell, i had a lovely time in bournemouth thanks....even tho it did rain the whole time! so much for august! tee hee.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

6 weeks is enough to show any changes huni. Nature doesn't work in very strict timescales so dont panic about it too much. Worrying will make the situation worse xxxxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

so if there is gonna be a change then 6 weeks is enough to see this change?


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Mite be huni. Only time will tell. These lifestyle changes aren't miracle cures but they can make it easier to concieve. U will only know when you get the results back from this SA xxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

well heres hoping then!!!  fingers crossed for next week.


----------

